
Show HN: RESTful API Handler || NodeJs - talonbragg
https://github.com/talonbragg/apihandler
======
talonbragg
This is a very simple RESTful API handler, that allows you to use the data,
from an API without creating your own GET request, simply use the function
from the module to get the data.

------
theomega
Is checking in the dependencies into git something recommended? Your
package.json should state the dependencies.

~~~
talonbragg
Just saying, it does state all of the dependencies:

{ "name": "apihandlerrestful", "version": "1.0.1", "description": "A simple
api handler for nodejs", "main": "handler.js", "scripts": { "test": "mocha
--reporter spec" }, "keywords": [ "api", "handler", "restful",
"apihandlerrestful" ], "author": "Talon Bragg", "license": "MIT",
"repository": { "type": "git", "url":
"git+[https://github.com/talonbragg/apihandler.git"](https://github.com/talonbragg/apihandler.git")
}, "bugs": { "url":
"[https://github.com/talonbragg/apihandler/issues"](https://github.com/talonbragg/apihandler/issues")
}, "homepage":
"[https://github.com/talonbragg/apihandler#readme"](https://github.com/talonbragg/apihandler#readme"),
"devDependencies": { "chai": "^4.1.2", "coveralls": "^3.0.0", "istanbul":
"^0.4.5", "mocha": "^5.0.5" }, "directories": { "test": "test" },
"dependencies": {} }

~~~
LukeBMM
Just to expand a bit on what theomega was saying, the node_modules folder
should generally be excluded from the repository.

The idea is that anyone can grab a copy and run npm install to get the
devDependencies listed in package.json. Not only does that keep your repo
cleaner but it also lets the package manager handle the management of
packages.

The last part is the important bit. Anyone running npm install after Coveralls
3.0.1 came out, for example, would get the updated version and all the
correspondingly updated dependencies. As it stands, anyone who grabs a copy of
your repository and uses the included node_modules won't get all the non-
breaking incremental updates to all the dev dependencies, their dependencies,
etc.

~~~
talonbragg
I am no longer using coveralls, I am using codecov.

